# Calling All Northern Ohio BRP Racers!! Help GROW Our Series!!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*This is a request to all the Northern Ohio BRP series racers - Help grow our series and BRP* :thumbsup:

BRP & NORCAR are trying to build off of our unprecedented novice class growth over the past 3 months. To continue the excitement, we have introduced a new series for the summer!

Introducing the:

2012 Summer Rookie Series

This series will compete on the same day as the BRP Summer series. This is a great opportunity for our current series racers to bring their sons, daughters, grand children, or friends to the race track!

How can you help?

It's simple! attached below is a 2012 Rookie Series flyer. Please print, and post at your favorite community bulletin board, church, store, or simply email to your friends!

Our series has seen a lot of new racers, and the competition has never been more exciting! Help grow our hobby! You can make a huge difference, by simply placing this flyer in one location! Our current series drivers live in many cites across Northern Ohio. Help spread the word!!!

The flyer has a QR code that will take you directly to the NORCAR web site when scanned by a smart phone. Our web site will soon have all the details of the rookie series.

This past winter series we had 60 racers! Let's continue the growth and FUN!

Please take a minute to download the file, and post in your community!

Thank you!!! :wave::woohoo:


----------



## BRP_Fan (Jan 3, 2010)

I have not raced since 2007. I have an old style SC-18 with the AA's. Can I race in the rookie series? I only ran 1 time on Freddies carpet oval track. I think I have green rear tires and orange front tires. Do you have new tires at the track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP_Fan - this is a perfect opportunity to get back into R/C racing! The rookie class allows any BRP chassis, and motor, battery combination from past series! And yes the hobby shop and BRP always have parts available at the track!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I made a small modification to the flyer - added the web site and email address.... please download the new version


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out the NORCAR web site! We have had LOT's of emails and interested people stop by the track!!!! Getting the word out is working! Thanks to everyone who printed the flyer and posted in their community! I did my part, and posted the flyer on the Avon community board at the Avon skate park.....

http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_17


----------

